# Interaktive Hörbücher für Voice (Spielbücher &amp; Solo Abenteuer &amp; Choose Your Own Adventure Games für Amazon Alexa und Co)



## KarlAuer (14. Januar 2020)

*Interaktive Hörbücher für Voice (Spielbücher & Solo Abenteuer & Choose Your Own Adventure Games für Amazon Alexa und Co)*

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn jemanden solche Formate interessieren, wir erstellen interaktive Hörbücher für Voice. Also Hörbücher, in denen Ihr als Spieler selbst über die Figur und die Handlung bestimmt und so Euer ganz eigenes Abenteuer erlebt. Alle produziert mit professionellen Hörbuchsprechern, darunter auch die Siegergeschichte der Amazon Alexa Games Skill Challenge 2018 "Der Eiserne Falke", die gerade in US gelaunched ist, aufgenommen von Matt Mercer von Critical Role.

Eine Liste der fast ausschließlich kostenlosen Alexa-Skills findet Ihr hier:
https://ear-reality.de

Viel Spaß und gerne Feedback geben!


----------

